# greatfull



## reg1 (14 Aug 2001)

i know this is late in coming but, i would like to say a heart felt thankyou from an x reg. member which served the guns of 3RCHA in the mid 80s. going to wainwright at lest 5 times,i can tell you that it was not easy the things that had to be done. you all know what i mean. again thanks.    "ubique"


----------

